# Dear Photographers,



## imchristinak (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi. So i am currently working on a project called picstorical moments and just like the title of the project implies, it's a project regarding pictures+stories. whether you are metaphorically explaining a moment or literally explaining a moment, or have other creative means in taking a picture, it is being accompanied by a backstory or what not of what's going on. It's just to try and build a community and get people to share and what not. I know there are lots of forums out there where people can get comfy is and mine is only a blog but i still hope to achieve about the same. i'm still in the midst of collecting pictures+stories but if you guys are interested, just message me or e-mail me at picstoricalmoments [@] gmail. com 

picstoricalmoments. weebly. com (can't post links yet...) is the link to the address. i don't have submitted stuff up yet so i've been updating randomly just to have something there in the mean time.


----------

